# Open office compile-Zeit

## langi

Hallo!

Nachdem viele Sachen, die ich man als package installiert nach dem selbstkompilieren wesentlich schneller laufen wollte ich mich jetzt ans openoffice machen, hab aber Angst, meinen Rechner in den nächsten 3 Wochen nicht ausschalten zu können  :Very Happy: 

Gibts da Erfahrungswerte? Lauft das programm nicht mehr so lahm?

lg, langi

Rechner: K6-2/400, 256 Mb SD-RAM

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Also kompilieren von OO kann ne ganze Weile dauern. Ist ja nun mal auch ein ganzer Haufen Code der da übersetzt werden muss.

Ich hab nach 10 Stunden abgebrochen und mir die Binary installiert. Ich denke mal nicht, dass das von grossem Nachteil ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab früher immer die Bins benutzt, letzte Woche hab ich mich dann aber doch mal zum Kompilieren hinreißen lassen. Also ich finde subjektiv startet OpenOffice etwas schneller. Aber das kann auch Einbildung sein, gemessen hab ichs nicht.

```

sulfur /home/lenz # genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Jul 10 22:16:50 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-1.1.2

       merge time: 9 hours, 30 minutes, and 24 seconds.

```

Solange hats auf meinem AMD 2000+ XP gedauert (wobei ich nebenbei noch gearbeitet habe). Der K6-400 ist sicherlich ne Weile beschäftigt  :Wink: . Ich weiß nicht ob sich der Zeitaufwand dem Nutzenaufwang gegenüber lohnen würde. Schau dir ggf. distcc an wenn du noch einen anderen PC hast.

----------

## langi

Leider kann ich halt bei den packages keine Optimierung nutzen, wenn ich mich da nicht irre. Muss doch für k6-2 die x86-packages nehmen, oder?.

lg, langi

----------

## toskala

jor, hilft net.

also dauert bei mir aufm p4 2,4ghz und 1gb ram ca 6,5h. auf meinem p3 700 hats länger als 24h compiliert  :Wink: 

----------

## Jinidog

Das vermutlich 48 Stunden dauernde kompilieren ist das eine, da OpenOffice aber immer wieder gerne beim Kompilieren wegen Fehlern abbricht, könnte es ziemlich entmutigend sein, wenn nach 30 Stunden alles für die Katz war, weil es irgendein Problem gibt.

----------

## schally

ich kann jetzt nicht nachschaun aber nach gefühl hats bei mir auch so ca. 8 - 10 stunden gedauert... aber das erste mal war umsonst weil das abgebrochen hat und dann hab ich erst ma emerge sync gemacht und dann gings eigentlich einwandfrei... 

greetz 

 - schally

----------

## RHBaum

letztes mal : 

Athalon XP 2400+, 7200er platte(Maxtor), 1GB 133er DDR. Nforce2 Board. -> ~8h. 

Hab heut frueh gestartet, mal sehen was mich erwartet wenn ich nach hause komme  :Smile: 

Ciao ...

----------

## toskala

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Das vermutlich 48 Stunden dauernde kompilieren ist das eine, da OpenOffice aber immer wieder gerne beim Kompilieren wegen Fehlern abbricht, könnte es ziemlich entmutigend sein, wenn nach 30 Stunden alles für die Katz war, weil es irgendein Problem gibt.

 

komisch, is mir noch nie passiert  :Wink: 

----------

## neonik

Nimm einfach die Binary. Geschieht viel schneller auf jeden Fall. Eigentlich merke ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen einer Gentoo-Binary und einer lokal kompilierten. Das kann ja auch daran liegen, dass es bei mir eben openoffice-ximian ist, ihre Optimierungen sollen angeblich OpenOffice um einiges beschleunigen. Es gibt auch ein openoffice-ximian-bin im Portagebaum. Nur der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es der Version 1.1.52 ist, bisschen veraltet, aber man merkt ja keinen Unterscheid da.

Was du beachten solltest ist gegebenenfalls die Architektur von x86 auf ~x86 für das Paket ändern (geht einfach über beispielsweise folgenden Befehl: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv app-office/ximian-openoffice-bin).

----------

## py-ro

STOP

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv app-office/ximian-openoffice-bin

 

ist böse!

Besser:

in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
app-office/ximian-openoffice-bin ~x86
```

Weitere Info's liefern die Doku und die Suchfunktion

MfG

Py

----------

## neonik

Ja, stimmt. Besser so wie im oberen Post beschrieben.

Danke, py-ro.

----------

## xJoni

ich hab die ximian edition, und wenn ich mir die anderen compilewerte angucke, glaub ich das das etwas schmaller ist (tuts für mich aber voll)

 * app-office/openoffice-ximian

     Sun Jun 13 08:25:21 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.59

       merge time: 5 hours, 52 minutes, and 4 seconds.

@pentium-m 1,5

USE-FLAGS (is ja auch ganz interresant): "+gnome -kde -ooo-kde"

das ist ne ganz "ok" zeit, länger wie 10 stunden möchte ich auch nicht auf ne übersetzung warten. gerade wenn alle 2 wochen nen update kommt das man haben will kanns nervig werden.

bis dann

joni

----------

## andix

```

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Jul  3 07:12:55 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1

       merge time: 7 hours, 46 minutes, and 3 seconds.

```

USE: -gnome +kde

P4-M 1800MHz, 512MB RAM, Toshiba 2,5" HD 80GB mit 4200RPM, 2004.1 Stage3

@xJoni: Deine 6 Stunden kommen mir irgendwie langsam vor, weil deine CPU ja doch um einiges schneller is, als meine. Aber vielleicht is die ximian-version größer.

----------

## PrakashP

```

 * app-office/openoffice-ximian

     Fri Apr  2 02:39:10 2004 >>> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.52

       merge time: 4 hours, 19 minutes and 50 seconds.

```

Athlon XP @2.2GHz, 1GB DDR-400 DC

+gnome +kde

----------

## langi

Danke mal!

Werd mal die openoffice-ximian Version ausprobieren, vielleicht lahmt die nicht so und wie ich gesehen habe, gibts davon auch eine vorkompilierte Version (rpm-basiert oder?).

lg, langi

----------

## neonik

 *langi wrote:*   

> Danke mal!
> 
> Werd mal die openoffice-ximian Version ausprobieren, vielleicht lahmt die nicht so und wie ich gesehen habe, gibts davon auch eine vorkompilierte Version (rpm-basiert oder?).
> 
> lg, langi

 

Nee, tgz, glaube ich.

Bei mir gehts bissle schneller, aber dennoch nimmts schon eine ganze Menge Zeit in Anspruch.

----------

